# please help me make a decision



## toothless (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all. I'm 21 and new to this site. I have IBS for the past 3 yrs and iv been diagnosed of having it recently. Iv completed my college and have joined a corporate company last month. I work on 3 shits cos its a 24/7 based project.My problem is getting worser day by day.I feel really worried and stressed. I feel like quitting my job and get into another job which do not involve any shifts. There is none in my family to understand my situation. I'm really confused on what to do. Everyday i think of sticking on with the present job, but then by the end of the day i feel like dying. Most of the times i stay hungry.I just don have anyone to ask for help and there is none to understand me. Please help me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could let us know what your symptoms are so we can better guide you? Start with your worst symptom and go from there.


----------



## toothless (Jan 12, 2012)

BQ said:


> Could let us know what your symptoms are so we can better guide you? Start with your worst symptom and go from there.


----------



## toothless (Jan 12, 2012)

I suffer from abdominal pain, bloating, diarrhea and constipation. Sometimes i eat something and end up with diarrhea and sometimes the same results in constipation.I just don kno what to eat. At times, staying without eating leads to abdominal pain, bloating and gas. My work environment consists of 3 rotational shifts, 6am to 15pm IST, 14pm to 23pm IST and 22pm to 6am IST which involves night shifts too. My biological system has become very much confused. During daytime i make more bms. nights are more painful than days.After getting into shift based job, im not able to define my condition cos i just get into an attack all of a sudden.Is this because of my shift based job? I eat only once a day. That doesn't help me in any way. I stay hungry most of the time, still end up with an attack. During daytime, its much of diarrhea but at nights, i suffer from bloating, gas and pain. Please help me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I eat only once a day.


 Yeah this is bad... Have you tried taking calcium carbonate supplements for the diarrhea? .. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of the Diarrhea Forum for instructions)Also have you used a gas-x type product with your meals?And yes your body can definitely react with the swing shifts you describe.


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been where you are. You situation definitely sounds unpleasant. The first thing to do is develop a mind set that *you will get through this, you will work hard on trying to manage your IBS, and you will not be a victim.*Just know that you will get through this. Don't make your fear of failure a self-fulfilling prophecy.Now, that's the "staying positive" stuff is out of the way, I will try to address your two problems: 1) IBS symptoms, 2) Career issues*IBS Issues*Managing IBS can be tricky but there are some methodical ways to deal with it. How well you manage your symptoms will be proportional to how much work you put into it.
*Keep a food diary:* I feel that a food diary is the single greatest tool against IBS symptoms. I recommend using an electronic food diary. It helps you figure our what your triggers are. Plus, it gives you something concrete to take to a medical professional. You can try an elimination diet to methodically identify triggers and develop a safe diet. Common triggers include: dairy, gluten, soy, nuts, fructose, refined sugar, red meat, fatty foods. A diet of white rice, soft fish or chicken breast, mixed vegetables (only carrots, peas, and green beans, preferably organic), a multivitamin, and a fiber supplement is my "go to" when things get tough.
* Try a liquid diet at work:* This would only be temporary until you figure out your triggers and/or see a doctor. As for staying hungry at work, it isn't healthy but I understand that you've gotta do what you gotta do to support yourself.
*Don't Stay Alone:* Talk to someone. I know that you're family isn't exactly sympathetic so try seeing a therapist. Your irregular schedule may benefit you when scheduling time with a therapist. You can also talk to people on the IBSGroup board. I think it's the loneliness and not so much the IBS symptoms that ends up damaging the quality of life for IBSers. Being alone makes it so much easier to make mistakes.
*See a Medical Doctor and/or Dietician:* A doctor might be able to help manage your symptoms. Usually, it takes a good doctor and an very dedicated and hard-working IBS patient to see the best results. A dietician will help in developing a meal plan and identify nutritional deficiencies.
*Read one IBS Book: *There is a lot to learn about IBS. It would takes hundreds of posts to learn everything you need. Try reading one IBS book. I recommend _IBS for Dummies_. It's surprisingly comprehensive and informative but it's still a easy read. Break it up and read at your leisure. DO NOT get obsessed with IBS and go into information overload (overly focusing just on IBS reading and not on work, family, etc.) That's not healthy.
*Career Issues*Luckily, you're at the beginning of you're career so you're in a position to make some good choices. You've successfully graduated college and have the rest of your life ahead of you.
*Don't quit your job right away:* I know things are hard for you, but the economy is really tough right now. Don't quit your job until you have a new one. It's always easier to find a new job while at an old one.
*Look for a job with regular hours:* Regular hours will definitely benefit your IBS and general health.
*Speak to a career counselor:* Your university may have career counselors that help alumni. Ask them what you should do? Career counselors are paid to help people in your situation. They may have knowledge of job openings in your field.
*Don't be afraid:* I'm not sure of your personality but many people in your situation look for a job in a non-serious way; they're afraid to make a decision. Don't be afraid. You want the decision to leave to be yours. You want to leave with your head held high.
*Don't be too picky:* In some cases, being too picky can be a defense mechanism for people too afraid to make the decision to leave their job. You're young. You don't need a perfect job. You need a place with better hours and a place where you can gain experience and maximize opportunities so you will look even better to future employers. You just need to get your foot in the door and then kick down that door with hard work.
*Actually Listen to People:* There's something about being young and having IBS that makes people extra stubborn and makes them want to alienate people. Listen to the people that care about you and those that give you advice.
That was a lot. I hope it is helpful.Remember, the road to managing IBS is a marathon not a race. Bit by bit and with help from friends (online and offline), you'll get there.


----------



## toothless (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you so much bones. I was very much worried last week and I explained everything to my family. They understand me nowadays. I'm suffering a lot inside but then i'm happy that I they help me at last.


----------



## Eco (Apr 18, 2012)

toothless said:


> Hi all. I'm 21 and new to this site. I have IBS for the past 3 yrs and iv been diagnosed of having it recently. Iv completed my college and have joined a corporate company last month. I work on 3 shits cos its a 24/7 based project.My problem is getting worser day by day.I feel really worried and stressed. I feel like quitting my job and get into another job which do not involve any shifts. There is none in my family to understand my situation. I'm really confused on what to do. Everyday i think of sticking on with the present job, but then by the end of the day i feel like dying. Most of the times i stay hungry.I just don have anyone to ask for help and there is none to understand me. Please help me.


I know what you mean. If I was financially able I'd have quit my job months ago.


----------



## toothless (Jan 12, 2012)

hi, M back again. I have come for a test with my doctor. He has asked me to go for a colonoscopy. I'v been suspected of having IBD. I donno what it means but i'm really waiting for the diagnosis. Pls pray for me.


----------

